
Social media bosses could be liable for harmful content, leaked UK plan reveals - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/04/social-media-bosses-could-be-liable-for-harmful-content-leaked-uk-plan-reveals
======
malvosenior
This is going to be even more incentive for technology companies to pull out
of Europe/UK. The future of the internet is going to be tech savvy Europeans
VPNing into the US or otherwise tech friendly locations to access all of the
"real" content and services.

~~~
NikkiA
Nothing of value... etc etc.

Honestly, FR was a better social network that facebook killed by nature of
being the behemoth it is.

